# Enco 12X36 lathe wiring question



## sanddan (Aug 6, 2013)

My Enco 12X36 lathe seems to run in the opposite direction stated in the operating manual. It has a single phase 220V motor in 2hp. To have the spindle rotating forward (counterclockwise) the switch on the carriage is rotated up toward the bed. The manual shows this switch rotating down away from the bed for counterclockwise. Any idea why this is backwards?


----------



## Codered741 (Aug 6, 2013)

Not to sound sarcastic, but its probably just installed backwards.  Or the manual is backwards.  I have never seen a very accurate manual from an Asian manufacturer.  

If it really bothers you, either flip the switch, or the wires, to make it rotate the way you want it to.  

-Cody


----------



## Richard King (Aug 6, 2013)

sanddan said:


> My Enco 12X36 lathe seems to run in the opposite direction stated in the operating manual. It has a single phase 220V motor in 2hp. To have the spindle rotating forward (counterclockwise) the switch on the carriage is rotated up toward the bed. The manual shows this switch rotating down away from the bed for counterclockwise. Any idea why this is backwards?




That's normal on all the lathes I've ever run...you lift the handle on the right side of the saddle to make the top of the chuck turn toward you or counter-clockwise.  When you push it down it should go to neutral or brake and pushing down reverses further the top of the chuck goes backward or clockwise.    Like he said many of those manuals are always screwed up somewhere.


----------



## Chemech (Aug 10, 2013)

Most likely, you've got the wires reversed - or the building has them reversed in the outlet.

In the breaker box, you should have two bus-bars set off from the back of the box - each is at 110V relative to ground. To get single phase 220 - 240 V, a breaker spans both bus bars, and thus has a voltage difference of ~220 V.  This setup, which has been common in North America for 30+ years is not usually messed up... usually...

I can't lay my hands on my NEMA pocket guide right now, but you should have one each red & black wires coming from the terminal screws of the breaker to an outlet, a white neutral wire should be present, and a green or bare ground wire.

There are reference pages on the web to show you how this should all be wired.

If the outlet is wired up right, then the problem is with how you've connected the wires on the machine - and in that case, the easiest fix is to reverse the wires to the switch...

All of the usual safety warning apply here - read up and follow the procedures, and when in doubt, pay a licensed electrician to do the work. Actually, I'd prefer it when someone is sure that they know it all hires an electrician, because they're more likely to screw things up than someone who keeps checking up on their references! :thinking:




sanddan said:


> My Enco 12X36 lathe seems to run in the opposite direction stated in the operating manual. It has a single phase 220V motor in 2hp. To have the spindle rotating forward (counterclockwise) the switch on the carriage is rotated up toward the bed. The manual shows this switch rotating down away from the bed for counterclockwise. Any idea why this is backwards?


----------



## Tony Wells (Aug 10, 2013)

Reversing the feed does not change direction on a single phase motor. The changes are in which winding is switched in first in the motor. 

But, that is pretty normal for many, many lathes. Especially with those who use the apron lever to switch the motor and not operate a clutch on a machine that has a constant run motor.

I remember years ago going through all the trouble to change the three phase leads on a couple of starters on a largish lathe because I wanted to have it run forward with the lever down. Then I find out the oil pump was not running the right direction. That was a Summit lathe. Hated that thing.


Similar, I wired up a MightyTurn backwards, and it took me the better part of a day to figure out why the rapid traverse locked up when I threw the joystick the direction I wanted to go. Turned out that the gear was wanting to move one way, and the motor the other. Locked up every time I tried it. With the motor wired right, all was well/


----------



## rdhem2 (Aug 11, 2013)

Is it not kind of a safety deal.  Up, clockwise to go.  Down, counter-clockwise to stop.  Emergency, push down, to stop, is a more normal reaction then pull up!  Emergency push buttons are push in, not pull out.  John Deere tractor clutch, push, clockwise, go.  Pull, counter-clockwise, stop.

Just a thought to ponder.      :think1:


----------



## sanddan (Aug 11, 2013)

I tried swapping the wires in the plug but it still ran the same direction as before. I think I'll just leave it alone.


----------



## LEEQ (Mar 30, 2016)

I know I'm digging up old bones, but I came upon the same thing recently in the same pattern 12x36. It not only  ran bass akwards to the book, but the feed direction was also backwards. It was rectified by finding the two wires on the spindle switch itself(the one at the end of the rod shifted by the apron fwd/rev lever) that each goes to it's own contactor/relay. Swap these two wires at the switch, and all is right again. I know more of us will have the problem. I hope they search and find my answer.


----------



## mksj (Mar 31, 2016)

Just flip the For/Rev wires coming from the spindle switch, manuals below. You should be able to check the actions of the spindle wires with an ohmmeter and the power off.  Polarity on 240VAC single phase will not have any affect.
Older 1236 Manual: http://www.use-enco.com/Machinery/110-2075.pdf
Newer 1236 Lathe Manual: http://www.use-enco.com/Machinery/411-0105.pdf


----------



## LEEQ (Mar 31, 2016)

That's what I'm getting at all right


----------



## rock_breaker (Apr 25, 2016)

My Enco lathe runs the same way lever in up position, chuck turns ccw when looking from tailstock. I did not notice a discreprancy in my operation/parts book, which IMHO leaves a lot to be desired. Just my $0.02 worth. 
Have a good day!
Ray


----------



## Cromaglious (Jul 9, 2019)

In the electrical box on the back of the machine just switch the wires on V1 and U1 or the black and white wire going to the motor.  What you're doing is changing the phase of the start to run windings.



sanddan said:


> My Enco 12X36 lathe seems to run in the opposite direction stated in the operating manual. It has a single phase 220V motor in 2hp. To have the spindle rotating forward (counterclockwise) the switch on the carriage is rotated up toward the bed. The manual shows this switch rotating down away from the bed for counterclockwise. Any idea why this is backwards?


----------



## rock_breaker (Jul 10, 2019)

No answer to your question but my Enco 13x40 does the same as yours. In my shop the "awkward switch" is on the Enco Mill/Drill, it is similar to that on the Clausing lathe but run the machines in opposite directions. No big deal but when I run the mill I have to engage the thinker. 
Have a good day
Ray


----------

